# Widow of murdered cop wants to testify at confirmation hearing for controversial Obama nominee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Widow of murdered cop wants to testify at confirmation hearing for controversial Obama nominee*

Published January 31, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook573Twitter394LinkedIn4









ADVERTISEMENT

The widow of a Philadelphia police officer gunned down by a man whose lawyer has been picked by President Obama for a top civil rights post says she wants to testify at his confirmation hearing.

Sen. Chuck Grassley, R-Iowa, told the Senate Judiciary Committee Thursday that he backed Maureen Faulkner's request to speak at Debo Adegbile's nomination hearing.
"She has requested that she be given the opportunity to be heard before the committee," Grassley said. "I think it's a reasonable request and I support it."
Adegbile has been described by critics as "radical," "dangerous" and "outside the mainstream."
Obama nominated Adegbile to head the Justice Department's Civil Rights Division.
However, he is now facing increased criticism for his role in getting convicted cop-killer Mumia Abu-Jamal's death sentence overturned during his time as a practicing attorney with the NAACP Legal Defense and Educational Fund.
Abu-Jamal was convicted in 1981 of killing Philadelphia police officer Daniel Faulkner.
Maureen Faulkner says she's "outraged" by Obama's decision to nominate Adegbile to the post.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...irmation-hearing-for-obama/?intcmp=latestnews


----------

